# How much protein?



## Reginald Young (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi


I am trying to consume 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day, is this ok or should it be more?


I train on a Monday, Wednesday and Friday, should I have to consume as much protein on a non training day as a training day?


As many opinions as possible please.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bubblegum (Sep 13, 2018)

Reginald Young said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am trying to consume 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day, is this ok or should it be more?



It's ok or can be more (1,5-2) but we need see more information about your diet, training scheme and day regime. 

Do not forget to maintain your daily calorie intake (it depends on your stats and goals)


----------



## blergs. (Sep 13, 2018)

its fine. could go 1.5g though. and if anything higher after training and day after. you dont grow at the gym, you grow resting after the gym


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 24, 2018)

This is a very good question! You may know that a recent meta-study indicates that from .5 - .75 grams of protein per pound of body weight is plenty, with resistance trainers needing more.


Simple answer, about 1 gram per lb in your body. The paleo diet will help you get there.


Celebrities like Jessica Biel, Megan Fox, and Gwyneth Paltrow have praised. But what doctors and dietitians have to say about the Paleo diet?


Your daily menu: coffee, a couple of scrambled eggs and a half cantaloupe for breakfast; a salad with shrimp and avocado for lunch; baked salmon and steamed broccoli for dinner, perhaps with a plate of fruit or one of these 10 recipes for dessert. It sounds pretty reasonable for a weight loss plan. But did you notice? Missing some common foods: whole grains and dairy products.


This is a basic day at the Paleo diet.


The 10 Commandments of the Paleo Diet


1. You do not eat processed foods.


2. Honor your egg, nuts and meat (grass).


3. Shalt deny sugars and refined grains.


4. You give up gluten.


5. Remember your natural sweeteners (raw honey, dates, maple syrup).


6. You bypass beans and legumes, yes, that means peanut butter!


7. You avoid most of the alcohols. (Not colored, such as vodka and gin, spirits are best.)


8. Honor your coconut (flour, oil, water, etc.).


9. And you will vary your veggies.


10. You will not sip sugar.

Thanks!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 25, 2018)

nothing wrong with beans or legumes (half my diet lol) but i agree on rest cept meat!   ^^^


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

blergs. said:


> nothing wrong with beans or legumes (half my diet lol) but i agree on rest cept meat!  ^^^



Right!
And, Legumes are sort of designed for humans. No fat, rich in proteins and fibers, that is like every obese guy?s dream food. Thanks!


----------

